# Phoenix Lord Maugen-Ra?



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

I was just reading the small little boxes of information in the Tyranids 5th Edition codex, and on page 28, under the caption "Stormvald" it says that the Phoenix Lord Maugen-Ra single handedly defeated a Tyranid Swarm. Ummmmm..... He did WHAT!? Defeated a swarm by himself!? How does one Phoenix Lord defeat something that entire chapters of Space Marines fail to? I am not doubting his powers as a Phoenix Lord, but that makes Lord Kaldo Draigo sound like a little girl! 



Is there any other fluff that I am unaware of that brings this fight into greater detail?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

There is no further fluff on this yet. 

Given the loose fluff on Phoenix Lords in general and the vagueness of this entry, I'd say it was probably a small ground swarm or something. Nothing in the leagues of a full Hive Fleet or anything like that. 

Stranger things have happened.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree with Serpion. 

It likely refers to a small ground based tyranid army (or swarm as they're called) rather than a full fledged Hive Fleet. In a White Dwarf extract i recall him doing something similar in the defence of Iyanden, scything down waves of gaunts before engaging a trygon at close quarters.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

And hell, if anyone could do it, it'd be him. :biggrin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Hes eldar and they are just better, thats 40k law by the way


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, the Eldar are physically superior to humans. Exarchs are as equal to a dozen lesser warriors. 

And a phoenix lord is probably the eldar equivalent of a primarch so to speak, so it would follow that game stats aside they be capable of some pretty amazing feats.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Not to mentions hes called the harvester of souls they dont out names like that for a laugh


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Do Eldar do anything for a laugh anymore?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes. According to PotW they make sculptures and poetry, art and dances and whatnot. 

And one of the characters even cracked a joke at another's sexuality. :laugh:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I thought Ra defended a shrine single handedly and ended up taking down a Carnifex?


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

maugen-ra is like the eldar chuck norris


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I thought Ra defended a shrine single handedly and ended up taking down a Carnifex?


thats what he does to work up an appetite before breakfast


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

He's Maugan-Ra man he's awesome haha. In my opinion the Phoenix Lords really do need more fluff to flesh them out and a revamp in game to make them viable because they're just too cool not to.


----------



## All_Is_Dust (Aug 21, 2011)

There use to be a street named after Maugan-Ra but it was changed because nobody crosses Maugan-Ra and lives.


----------



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

I still cannot really accept this. I mean, even if it is a small swarm, "small" to the Tyranids would be considered large by any other armies standard. Even if it was Chuck Norris, 1 in 10,000 Hormagaunts is bound to strike a lucky blow. 

But, if there is little fluff about the Phoenix Lords then I guess it is entirely possible for him to have some insane psychic power.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Probably not psychic power, he probably tactically set them up so that they where crushed or burnt to death or some form of intelligent tactics, like he herded them into kill zones etc.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Could it be that he has an innate psychic ability to take a fallen oponents life force and use it to enhance himself, hence the 'Harvester of Souls' moniker?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Nah, it's not some crazy psychic power or innate ability. It's the fact that his gun is called MOAR GUITAR.

Midnight


----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

All_Is_Dust said:


> There use to be a street named after Maugan-Ra but it was changed because nobody crosses Maugan-Ra and lives.



Definitly this, but no, Maugen-Ra is sort of one of the few bad-arses that the Eldar have, him and Eldrad just carry the Eldar like bosses. 

But no in all seriousness maybe its just an Eldar trick of word-play. As in when a pheonix lord dies, another Eldar just jumps in his armour and they become him, so they are always increasing in power. Maybe Maugen-Ra actually had a few hundred Dark Reapers with him, just whenever he died, one of them resurrected him and then he was the only one left, as they all became him, he did all the work, so technically he did it single handedly. 

I know its a long shot but in my messed up convoluted and truly abismal representation of a human mind it makes sense. Don't judge me.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

First imagine an assault cannon. Then imagine is souped up even further with longer range and such so it shoots across an entire battlefield. Then imagine every single shot being a headshot. Now you understand how he kills so many.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Saving a Craftworld from the Eye of Terror, downing a Nid swarm or two, sniping wombats....

Its just what he does, its a daily thing for him. He's that rare shooty special character, but he's still no wimp in close quarters.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Well there is a reason why only him and Irrilyth still have their original shrines on Craftworlds Altansar and Mymeara. They are completely badass.

More likely though is that Maugan-Ra had a bodyguard at the time. Which everyone seems to forget about.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

No. It says single handedly. A bodyguard would be cheating.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

from what i gather it was only one swarm because he ran out of ammo and his tea was ready


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Maugan-Ra's craftworld was dragged into the Eye of Terror, So what did he do? He went there 10,000 years later, found his craftworld and flew it out again. He is a badass, his name even means Harvester of Souls you don't get that kind of name unless you're a grade A skull crusher.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> And a phoenix lord is probably the eldar equivalent of a primarch so to speak...


OH MAH GAWD!

Maugen-Ra vs Sanguinius! Who would win??????????? *gets shot*


----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

Davidicus 40k said:


> OH MAH GAWD!
> 
> Maugen-Ra vs Sanguinius! Who would win??????????? *gets shot*


Well Sanguinius is already dead so. 

But just because they are the Eldar version does not mean he was saying they were equals. Generally speaking one Eldar vs one space marine. Usually a space marine would win, if nothing because Eldar have not had the benefit of a super being (who is as close as you can get to being a god without living in the god realm) design them from science and stealing power from the chaos gods themselves. These are just normal Eldar who had to train themselves and may benefit from the souls of a few Eldar combined but it does not directly amplify their power. You dig?

So suck it mr sarcastic.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Watch everybody except this fluff as being acceptable too. Its gonna be awesome.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

cegorach said:


> Well Sanguinius is already dead so.
> 
> But just because they are the Eldar version does not mean he was saying they were equals. Generally speaking one Eldar vs one space marine. Usually a space marine would win, if nothing because Eldar have not had the benefit of a super being (who is as close as you can get to being a god without living in the god realm) design them from science and stealing power from the chaos gods themselves. These are just normal Eldar who had to train themselves and may benefit from the souls of a few Eldar combined but it does not directly amplify their power. You dig?
> 
> So suck it mr sarcastic.


A _FEW_? Dude, it is far more than a few. PotW gives us an idea of just how ancient some of them are, Krandras at least consists of at least several hundred eldar exarch souls. Keep in mind that exarchs follow a similar principle, so there's no telling how much raw power they potentially possess. 

Also, the attitude is not required. So IF you were in fact joking, at least punctuate the fact with a smilie or else back it off. k:


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

Im just gonna leave this here











Thats a scary,scary,being.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ah, wonderful to see a good rendition of a phoenix lord in art. deviantArt truly is a goldmine. :grin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

mob16151 said:


> Im just gonna leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hes the reason the emperor is really on the golden throne, he isnt injured! hes just scared to come out as he owes Maugun-ra a fiver


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Bits, I kind of get the impression your a Maugan Ra fan?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> Bits, I kind of get the impression your a Maugan Ra fan?


well i fell in love with the Death jesters and then the Dark reapers when they came along later and when GW produced Maugan-ra a little bit of wee came out.

Look at him !! he just screams "im gonna slap the stink off you" 

Certain characters and models just set them selves above others within the lore of 40K, hes like Boba Fett of 40k in my eyes, to be honest out of the 6 Pheonix lords only Mags and Jain zar get shelf space as the other models do nothing for me.


----------



## mob16151 (Oct 20, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> Ah, wonderful to see a good rendition of a phoenix lord in art. deviantArt truly is a goldmine. :grin:


Sometimes it's a goldmine in a less than stellar way, but yea, that picture is nothing but win.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh you.  

@Bits: I admit the concept is awesome, but i do think the model is due for a resculpt. As are they all really. 

Baharroth has always been a personal favourite simply because I like the winged imagery, but there is so little lore on him it's disappointing. I do like the Baharroth/Maugan Ra brotherhood thing they have going though.  

It would make for a great story to see them together on a battlefield.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

alot of the aspect stuff could use a resculpt, im just glad that the eldar had the advantage of having great models for the time because at the rate they get redone they needed to be awesome so they would stand the test of time.
I thanked the lord when FW released the Avatar, though to be honest we all know he was gonna be a GW model but due to the price of metal going through the roof it was handed over to FW to cast in resin, but yes alot of the range is showing its age now and needs some work. The Falcon sprues need a recut and a clean up and include all the options in the kit from the codex, same for the vyper too.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


>


When I first started playing what first attracted me to Eldar and Angels was Mark Gibbons artwork for Maugen Ra, Karandras, Mephiston and Ezekiel. It's his fault I got into 40K in the end.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Mark Gibbons art work for 40k is amazing, for me he should be the person running the art department instead of John "can i have my crayons back mum? i want to scrawl some more" Blanche

im very tempted to pick up some of his art from his site
http://www.redknuckle.com/sales.htm#


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

John Blanche is the worst thing to happen to 40K art in it's entire history.


----------



## The Dog Boy (Oct 6, 2011)

Aramoro said:


> John Blanche is the worst thing to happen to 40K art in it's entire history.


Heh, I agree that I don't find his art very appealing, generally, but it is unique and for that I was always appreciative. His art made sure the game was never a D+D book, or a Magic: The Gathering card. When you saw his art you knew exactly what it was for, regardless of subject and without caption. From a business standpoint, that's ideal.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Agreed. Blanche's artwork is hardly fantastic but it is what provides the general concept for the aesthetic of 40k.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

But why would you want your aesthetic to be terrible and indistinct, it just looks bad not unique. John Blanche must have a lot of rug burn on his knees that he continues to get work from Games Workshop.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Concept art. _Concept_. 

As in basic idea sketches and stuff. I don't recall a Blanche pic ever making the cover of a codex in recent times.


----------

